# Is attested WES form mandatoy with Transcripts?



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,

I followed all the steps.
-I made payment on WES, 
-generated reference no
- Put it on WES form and got it attested from college along with all DMC/Degree copies
- went to PTU and asked for transcripts

Now here is a catch. They provided me all the DMC's/Degree attested copies in sealed envelope on the same day. But kept the WES form (with collge stamp) with them and told me they will send the transcript at my address.

Now after 20 days I have received a sealed envelope which i can see little through. I can see a single page which looks like a transcipt but i dont see my WES form?

Have they missed it? Please help here


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Maverick083 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I followed all the steps.
> -I made payment on WES,
> ...




How the hell is anyone here supposed to know if they missed it or not? We cannot see what is in the envelope!


----------

